
Germany plans to ban single-use plastic shopping bags next year - elorant
https://phys.org/news/2019-09-germany-single-use-plastic-bags-year.html
======
Bostonian
[https://www.greenbiz.com/article/plastic-bag-bans-can-
backfi...](https://www.greenbiz.com/article/plastic-bag-bans-can-backfire-if-
consumers-just-use-other-plastics-instead)

Plastic bag bans can backfire if consumers just use other plastics instead
Rebecca Taylor Friday, April 12, 2019 - 12:30am

...

My research has evaluated carryout bag regulations from many angles. In a
recent study, I examined how plastic carryout bag bans in California have
changed the types of bags people use at checkout, as well as these bans’
unintended impacts on consumer purchasing habits.

My results showed that bag bans may not reduce total plastic usage if people
begin purchasing trash bags to replace the carryout bags they were previously
reusing for their garbage. As this finding shows, well-intended product bans
can have unintended consequences.

...

------
Havoc
These days I prefer canvas/hemp bags anyway.

It has appeal to me in the same way as the old Mercs do...overengineered for
the task at hand. That bag can probably do 30kg..realistically I only need 10.
But that extra 20kg translates to solid feel.

